# Naughty Golden Retriever



## TruckerDoggo (Jan 4, 2021)

I wrote p.s by mistake e, and I forgot I had a vpn and it thinks if im in Pakistan when im in canada


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Like people, all dogs are different! Of the many Golden's we have raised I have had extremely active pups to those that were easy to train and control. Regardless, on all, the same train, train, train rule applies. It may take much more patients with one dog over another dog, but they all are trainable...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Golden puppies can be mouthy. It's your job to redirect and teach him in a positive manner. My current Golden is certainly more active than my last and he's also smart as can be. It's unusual for a Golden to be an excessive barker. Why would he be scared of the trainer? Perhaps (hopefully!) he isn't scared, but the trainer is doing what needs to be done so he doesn't nip at him all the time.

This may help -- she shows how to be a leader in a positive manner. I've played the impulse control game with my dog and he doesn't even think about going for it anymore. There are more advance versions also -- putting treats in a chair and walking by, for one.

Puppy biting


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Barking more likely then not means that he knows it will get him attention, because it did in the past.
At 4 month you have many month of training ahead of you, make sure you are the solution not the problem, otherwise it will just be a constant struggle for both you and your dog.
There is no instant answer lurking on internet, it's just lots of steady work.
Good luck !


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My girl is 3.5 months old and is a whirlwind of teeth right now. She barks a lot more than any of my previous dogs and it's 100% an attention thing cause she only does it to my older girl and only when she is in a play frenzy and thinks Lana is being too slow. There are ways to positively reinforce quiet (give praise and treats when the dog is quiet. 100% ignore when the dog is barking). Re: the biting, I've personally never been around a Belgian Shepherd but google says it's a herding breed, so I would think it would be more a herder or nipper of the heels than a mouther like a hunting dog would be. Remember that teething is happening right now. When Molly gets too bitey, we give her a washcloth that we saturated in water and then froze. She really likes it and it'll give us 30-60 minutes of a calm puppy. Bonus points if we hide kibble in the middle like a secret treat. She is also extra bitey when she needs a nap. Rn she is crated for at least one nap a day and she can be crated a couple times for about 30 minutes to give her a cooling down period if she is getting over excited.


----------



## TruckerDoggo (Jan 4, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Golden puppies can be mouthy. It's your job to redirect and teach him in a positive manner. My current Golden is certainly more active than my last and he's also smart as can be. It's unusual for a Golden to be an excessive barker. Why would he be scared of the trainer? Perhaps (hopefully!) he isn't scared, but the trainer is doing what needs to be done so he doesn't nip at him all the time.
> 
> This may help -- she shows how to be a leader in a positive manner. I've played the impulse control game with my dog and he doesn't even think about going for it anymore. There are more advance versions also -- putting treats in a chair and walking by, for one.
> 
> Puppy biting


Does he think he's the pack leader or something like that?


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

TruckerDoggo said:


> Does he think he's the pack leader or something like that?


They explore the world with their mouth. 
It would be very unusual for a pup to think they were the pack leader


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

He thinks there is nobody in charge, so he might be it.
Pretty worrisome situation for a young pup.

It can't be repeated often enough, train train train, once you learn how to teach your pup, he will eventually understand you have a situation in hand and he can relax.

The reason he doesn't bite the trainer is that he understands the trainer is in control of the situation.
Let the trainer teach you how it's done.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

TruckerDoggo said:


> Does he think he's the pack leader or something like that?


Agree with Dunbar. He’s young and learning. Thats a good YouTube channel for training a dog in a positive manner and dealing with specific behaviors. It takes time and lots of patience. You have to learn yourself to be able to teach him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Try not to think of him as being naughty. He is still a baby with a painful mouth doing what seems natural to him. It's up to you to teach him how to act. Everyone in our family shed a little blood when Rukie was a young puppy. Rukie also tried barking to hurry his meals. I would just set the bowl down on the countertop and leave the kitchen when he barked. It took a few times but he learned that barking was not the way to get what he wanted and it stopped. It takes a lot of work to lead a Golden Retriever puppy into the great adult dog everyone wants. Some take more work than others. Hang in there, it gets better.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

they all try to do that don't they ? our 6 month old tried to hurry up everybody to get up before 7 am.
Once she was safely house trained it took 2 mornings of her barking and me lying there repeating to myself
NOT getting up before 7, not getting up before 7.........now she patiently waits until the house wakes up, pretty amazing when you think of it !


----------

